# Elgin Bikes. What are these worth?????



## old bicycles (Oct 28, 2011)

These bikes are all kind of the same, but different..... One has a strange lever hand brake? are these worth anything? View attachment 29842View attachment 29843View attachment 29844View attachment 29845


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 28, 2011)

*Wow*

Looks like some rare  Elgin falcon and Elgin Blackhawks.

Sure they're worth something at least $1000+ each specially that black one can fetch some good money.


Lol WOW are you serious that black one has a 2 speed with suicide shifter! 

Very interested in buying if you want to sell.


----------



## WEAKFISH (Oct 28, 2011)

Not much...want me to come take them off your hands??  Those are some nice collectors with most parts there...Yes worth quite a bit.....


----------



## bricycle (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow, did you find the motherload! Please (gently) untangle them, and take both side views so the bike completely fills the viewfinder. Please include the serial numbers found under the crank (bb) areas. Then prepare to be onslaughted with offers and drool..... Best, bri.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 28, 2011)

*Hot damn!*

That is the mother load 3 very beautiful bikes you are one lucky dog!


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 28, 2011)

Nickinator said:


> That is the mother load 3 very beautiful bikes you are one lucky dog!




There are 4 stacked in there...very big score...


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 28, 2011)

*Four score!*

Wow!  Great find.  Please share the story about the discovery...


----------



## WEAKFISH (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930s-antiq...ltDomain_0&hash=item5646c5fd85#ht_3524wt_1139

Here's one for reference...


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 28, 2011)

looks like $10,000 worth of bikes. great score !!


----------



## Boris (Oct 28, 2011)

Don't attempt to clean them up, unless you know someone who really knows what they are doing that can help you. These bikes are very valuable just as they are. Please don't be tempted to sell individual parts, as you may get offers. Again, they are very valuable just as they are. Do some research, and price accordingly. There are many on this site that are very knowledgeable and will be happy to answer most if not all of your questions, just for the sheer pleasure of helping. You came to the right place.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 28, 2011)

Not worth 10g...probably 1/2 that and maybe a little more...using the bike on epay for reference, it is close to complete and has been posted several times with no takers at 1700. I think I would make one nice complete bike out of the black hawk (the black bike) with all of the options and the 2speed and sell off the rest...hard to tell condition from the pics of the rest of the bikes so they just be parts bikes...


----------



## old bicycles (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the info and advice. I've had a few offers on these already... Not sure what I'll do with them.


----------



## catfish (Oct 29, 2011)

old bicycles said:


> These bikes are all kind of the same, but different..... One has a strange lever hand brake? are these worth anything? View attachment 29842View attachment 29843View attachment 29844View attachment 29845




WOW!!!!   Nice Bikes!!!!!  I'd be interested in buying all of them. Let me know


----------



## old bicycles (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow is right. I've been flooded with offers. Thanks, but I'm not sure what I'll be doing with these bikes.


----------



## then8j (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm interested in the story behind them...... How did you end up with them? Who collected them? Are they in an attic?
Is there a story? Just hoping for one.......


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 29, 2011)

Jeeze...ONLY 4 of them??   Congrats!!Thats an awesome find!Kinda unusual that someone had 4 of these ?


----------



## FunFlicks.com (Oct 30, 2011)

*Your Old Bikes*

Hi,
I would LOVE to be included in your list of interested buyers!
Please, Please contact me if you wish to sell all, one, parts, etc.

I have a black bike very similar - that needs more parts to help make it complete.  
Mainly the rims, goosneck, and some other parts - but would LOVE to have the whole thing - or the others.

Keep me in mind.

Thank you kindly,

Todd
410 817 6534
toddsevern@comcast.net


----------

